# Sen. Phil Berger wants to hear what you have to say.



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

Got this in my email today.... pass it on! I know it's political, but figured it was best placed here 



> Sen. Phil Berger wants to hear what you have to say.
> 
> So we're running a survey to share with Phil and
> with more than a dozen of our State Senators in Raleigh.
> ...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Done!


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

Done


----------

